# *** newbie/junior help!***



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, you should try a LD on him. He should be fine. Just take it slow and don't try racing. Use up all of your time. Once you get some miles and more rides under your belt and feel you can up the work load then you can start trying to place. I personally would steer you away from treeless and flex trees as they have always sored my horse and never worked for me. But I am 150 pounds and almost 5' 10" tall. Just my $00.2 take it for nothing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think you will be hurting your horse at all, assuming you ride reasonably using your brain. 

SERA is a great organization and I am sure they will be able to find you a mentor no sweat.

The saddle debate is an age-old one (rather like the barefoot vs shoes debate). A lot depends on the individual horse and rider as to what works best. I own a Torsion treeless which I have had good success with over some distances (LDs and 50s), but which I feel failed at the recent 100 distance I tried with it. But some people ride all distances in treeless and never have an issue. Often there is no way to know but to try.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what part of NC ? several rides there and quite a few experienced riders. Look up Mike Everette at Leatherwood Mt if you are anywhere near Lenoir. I usually do the SC rides, especially Sandhills in April and Broxton in Nov. Never again Broxton in July... Yeh SC JUly ? what was I thinking. Leatherwood is very tough terrain, Biltmore west of Asheville is easier terrain and really cool place to ride. Sandhills is easy to get to right off 95 a bit south of SOuth of the Border. You are rreally in a good place for endurance. Very centrally located.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I live in the triad area, near the southern va line.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not sure what that is. raliegh durham ? Lets see Several people ride at natahalli something or other park fo rtraining. Place called sand hills or banks down that way as well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No, the triad area is Greensboro/Winston-Salem/Highpoint. Closest place in VA to that area is Danville, which is in south central.


----------

